# Lava Rock From Home depot?



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

bacon5 said:


> Hey guys just wondering if I can just get any old lava rock at home depot for my aquarium? I am going to put it in a shrimp tank so need to know how safe it is. Thanks!
> 
> William


Works fine, I do it all the time, just make sure to rinse thoroughly


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, there shouldn't be any real problem with lava rock, it's an old standby, and has been used in all kinds of set ups for quite a while.

But, yeah, it'll prolly take quite a bit of rinsing - you don't want to end up getting those fines in your impeller...


----------

